# Can I can....



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Spaghetti sauce made from store bought tomato sauce?

I make spaghetti sauce from the #10 cans of tomato sauce from Sam's. I normally freeze it, but I was hoping to can it instead. If I use a recipe from the Ball book and just substitute the store bought for the fresh would that be okay?


----------



## mmszbi (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes you can. The quality of the food you can is directly related to the qaulity of the food or products used to make whatever you are going to can.
That and the proper canning method. Since you are already using basicaly sterile tomatoes (already processed) you won't have any problems unless a can is damaged or unsealed.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

the only thing I would be wary of is added sugar as it changes the pH, tomatoes are generally acidic & some people don't care for that, but it makes them an IDEAL canning staple... especially for amateurs. (like me  )


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> Spaghetti sauce made from store bought tomato sauce?
> 
> I make spaghetti sauce from the #10 cans of tomato sauce from Sam's. I normally freeze it, but I was hoping to can it instead. If I use a recipe from the Ball book and just substitute the store bought for the fresh would that be okay?


 it's a good idea to get it out of the metal cans and into glass, it'll add yrs to life of it as the glass sure won't rust, just store it where it is dark,cool and dry.. we find that it's not a good idea to season the sauce til you use it,


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

A big +1 on the not adding spices/herbs till you go to use it- I used to can spaghetti sauce with all the herbs and such and found that I was having to add more when I opened it to use anyway, so I just can it plain and add what I want when i go to use it-plus if you need it for something else you can just add what ever spices/herbs you need then. (like for enchilada sauce or in tomato soup)


----------

